# Places within 1 hr 30 mins of Orange County, CA to go herping?



## Vinegaroonie (Jun 18, 2014)

Would love some tips on spots within an hour and a half's drive to go herping/bug hunting in the day time. Some things I would like to search for;

California Mountain Kingsnake
Longnosed Snakes
Legless Lizards
Patch-nosed Snakes
Red Tailed Skinks
Horned Lizards
Desert Tortoises
Ringneck Snakes

I need it kind of soon too, I waited too long and planned this trip last minute. You can pm me with exact locations and such, thanks in advance,

Vinegaroonie


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 4, 2014)

By red tailed skinks I assume you mean skilton's skinks.

 These  lizards like higher elevation areas, big bear is one place I know they inhabit.

 Gopher tortoises are protected. Check the fish and wildlife regulations.
 Anaheim hills is a good area for whiptails.

 South/west facing cliffs in chaparral with undisturbed soil is good for scorpions and tarantulas, as we'll as bothriocyrtum.

 Many of these species are from different habitat types.

 Patch nosed snakes are more common in desert habitats


----------



## The Snark (Jul 4, 2014)

I wish you luck. I've put maybe 3000 miles on my boots from Tehachapi to Anza over the years and casually spotted maybe 200-300 of the critters you listed. The big rule of thumb is go where you don't see .22 shells all over. That rules out your time frame from word go. The rugged slopes both N and S of Big Bear are a good bet as Mt. San Jacinto on down the north side (extremely rugged terrain) or head SE from Idylwild. Out on the flats at lower elevations, forget it. Weekend critter butchers abound. It would be dumb luck to spot anything.

Be aware, taking ANY animal from the national forests around there (Angeles et al) is a criminal offense. It's okay to blast lizards with your new 12 gauge but get caught with a live tortoise or even collecting firewood will slam you with a hefty fine.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 13, 2014)

The Snark said:


> I wish you luck. I've put maybe 3000 miles on my boots from Tehachapi to Anza over the years and casually spotted maybe 200-300 of the critters you listed. The big rule of thumb is go where you don't see .22 shells all over. That rules out your time frame from word go. The rugged slopes both N and S of Big Bear are a good bet as Mt. San Jacinto on down the north side (extremely rugged terrain) or head SE from Idylwild. Out on the flats at lower elevations, forget it. Weekend critter butchers abound. It would be dumb luck to spot anything.
> 
> Be aware, taking ANY animal from the national forests around there (Angeles et al) is a criminal offense. It's okay to blast lizards with your new 12 gauge but get caught with a live tortoise or even collecting firewood will slam you with a hefty fine.


True state/national forest land is totally legal to collect around.  It's state and national PARK land you cannot collect from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8legsloth (May 24, 2018)

Blackstar Canyon always has a nice variety of species


----------

